# Web site design and set up.



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I'm tired of paying Etsy over _*$100 a month *_in commissions! :x   I am very interested in someone helping me build a web site for my TOG Soap Tools!  I would be willing to barter my trade for your help.  Want a TOG Mold, a TOG Cutter, or beveler?  Lets talk........ :wink: :idea:  

Paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Paul, all you had to do was ask for help.

I'm always willing to help anyone, just let me know how i can help !!!

but a beveler might be nice...... 

ok now what can i help you with


----------



## Lane (Feb 29, 2008)

YES! What do you need help with? Have you looked around at everyone else's sites??


----------



## Wax Munky (Feb 29, 2008)

Paul,
Their is a bright side,all of your hard work has paid off.I always thought to myself "why doesn't he have his own web page?".. Etsy is a great site,but in reality you have outgrown it.I'm happy for ya... 
I think with all the molds you make,and Phyllis's soaps,and you also have the bonus of her photography skills.. I don't know many that can say that.
Combine the two.. with the actual finished soaps.. wow! I can see it.
Just wish I was a lil' more savvy with HTML to help you and everything else thats needed for web designs.
I was just looking at your TOG'S yesterday,I have a lot to learn about them and soaping,but where to start.. 
I wish you the best,I know that whatever the outcome is,it's going to be outstanding.
Good luck 

Munky.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 29, 2008)

There are lots of click & build websites out there you can build in just a few hours. They are simple to build like listing on etsy. It is  a fill in the blank type format. You will pay around $20.00 a month to get it hosted though. Then there is advertsing. Do you have a plan to drive traffic to this site & what that expense might be?

I use www.internetbasedfamily.com for my www.texasrtspot.com It is an easy fill in the blank webshosting site. It runs $21.00 a month & there are 100's of *skins* to choose from. They have shopping carts, newsletters, etc all built in as well as a large stock photo lot you can use. They should have a 30 day free trial you can play w/ to see if you like it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks each one of you guys for your insight!  I may keep my Etsy site and get a personal site as well for a few months.  I need to think this over this weekend and will get back to you guys!  Thanks again and thanks a bunch Tab on that link, I'll check it out!  Web design for dummies!  That fits me!  

Paul


----------



## buffalosnowgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

That's so much money going out of your pocket. A good place though as it has made you well known for your wonderful craftmanship. Keep us posted on your website adventure please.

I'm sure there are many newbies to this site :wink: who would be interested in learning how the process went.

Take care and good luck.


----------



## pink-north (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Paul I think this is step in the right direction for you. I'm excited for you. I just received my mold and am going to order more. I wish I could help with the web site. I need to build one myself and am not that knowledgeable, but if I do get some tips from any of my "techie" friends, I'll be sure to pass it along.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Buffalo Snow Girl and Pink north! :wink:   I'm ready for a big major change before this spring.  Have not done anything yet, but really close to making a decision.  Will let everyone know where i end up as the business goes.... :wink:


----------



## IanT (Mar 11, 2008)

paul, look up a program called site spinner, or something similar (you can go to download.com..but dont try to pirate it...get lots of viruses like that ( i learned the hard way....) 

that is if you want to do it yourself.... i heard that globat.com is good for hosting...kind of cheap so thats good...thats my 2cents 


anyone have any site building software they wouldnt mind sharing???

Id be willing to barter as well


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

*web site building....*



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> There are lots of click & build websites out there you can build in just a few hours. They are simple to build like listing on etsy.



I use Homestead..and I was up and running in less than three hours. You can even link to Paypal......


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 7, 2008)

I use Dreamweaver and will offer any help I can when you decide what you want to do.


----------



## IanT (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so lost on dreamweaver...  :?


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 7, 2008)

Really? I find it to be the easiest program there is. I love it. If you're interested I can try to look up some of my stuff from my class. I took it online through my college so I have it all somewhere on my backup drive (which is so unorganized I should be ashamed, lol).


----------



## IanT (Apr 7, 2008)

that would be siiiiiiiick.... I think the whole XML thing freaked me out (and the fact i was using an unregistered version from limewire that I wasnt sure worked properly)...yeaaah......


lol


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 8, 2008)

ooh, yeah, I like Dreamweaver too.  I used to be a Frontpage fan, until I tried Dreamweaver, and now I can barely tolerate Frontpage...


----------

